# Kohler engine dies



## tired engine (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a kohler engine (CV15S) that dies when it gets hot. It has no fire at the spark plug at this time. I can let it sit for awhile and it will crank back up, run for another while and stop again. Any idea what might be the problem?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Failing ignition coil.


----------



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

Not sure if it has a temperature sensor. Heres where you can download Kohler owner and service manuals in PDF form :

http://www.kohlerengines.com/service/manuals/manuals_results.jsp


----------

